
A 4$, 4ICs, Z80 Homemade Computer on Breadboard - Cieplak
https://hackaday.io/project/19000-a-4-4ics-z80-homemade-computer-on-breadboard
======
Finnucane
Too bad a adding a couple of 8-inch floppies to that would blow your budget.

